# [email protected] 2001 180q TT Build Thread Advise Needed



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*[email protected] 2001 180q TT Build Thread Now Ko3 e85 build*

Will start with a little intro My name is Joe new to audi. I had a mk4 gti with the awp many years ago have been on the dark side(aka subaru) last 5 years

Car has 98,000 miles came with stage 2 apr software flash and coil overs no other mods

Update: It had been brought to my attention (by my wife) that there is no reason to take apart a motor that works ....ya STROKER! and GO FAST where not arguments that worked on her.


So Plan for now for now is get the TT running e85 with AWIC ,direct port Meth , 3in 42dd down pipe and 3 inch straight pipe. All theses parts are on order or sitting in the garage. 

Goal now is to push the TT to the limit on the ko3 and stock rods.

The stroker kit will be going in a mk2 swap I will lose the awd but at the end of the day it makes more sense anyways for a street/drag car




My baby 
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/IMG_20131210_093209_zps4c40fb4e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/IMG_20131210_093209_zps4c40fb4e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_20131210_093209_zps4c40fb4e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

well if your looking for performance you should have started with buying a 225tt not 180tt. however if you still want performance i would do meth injection, fmic, 3inch custom straight pipe, powertrak haldex insert, bfi dogbone mount insert, and big turbo. 
if you want it to look good, do not do plasti dip, i used to have a partnership with them and did to my car and a buddies and then stopped using the product, looks like ****. I recommend getting it painted by maaco or something like that (thats what i did).
enjoy


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

You started your budget and long terms goals, its sounds like your going big. Do you need the car for daily driving? If you can afford to have it down, then you should consider going straight into the motor first, with your stroker..ect. If I could start again. I would do my rods/clutch first than do the more bolt on with the engine in the car oriented upgrades after my bulletproof engine was up and runing. Plus you will have a chance for a proper break in without the desire to crank up the boost. It also depends on if you are doing the work yourself or not.

FYI.. This is coming from the guy who has not done a BT build, but I've build real racecars from the chassis up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

LF_gottron said:


> well if your looking for performance you should have started with buying a 225tt not 180tt. however if you still want performance i would do meth injection, fmic, 3inch custom straight pipe, powertrak haldex insert, bfi dogbone mount insert, and big turbo.
> if you want it to look good, do not do plasti dip, i used to have a partnership with them and did to my car and a buddies and then stopped using the product, looks like ****. I recommend getting it painted by maaco or something like that (thats what i did).
> enjoy


A 225 would have been nice but this is what I ended up with and the way I see it with a full build about the same.

As far as the plasti dip goes pain looks better but where I live they cover the roads with lava rock gravel in the winter
and it ruins paint its even worse when the car is low.

Thanks for the advise think I will start with exhaust fmic and new intake that has fittings for water meth


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

GTmustang said:


> You started your budget and long terms goals, its sounds like your going big. Do you need the car for daily driving? If you can afford to have it down, then you should consider going straight into the motor first, with your stroker..ect. If I could start again. I would do my rods/clutch first than do the more bolt on with the engine in the car oriented upgrades after my bulletproof engine was up and runing. Plus you will have a chance for a proper break in without the desire to crank up the boost. It also depends on if you are doing the work yourself or not.
> 
> FYI.. This is coming from the guy who has not done a BT build, but I've build real racecars from the chassis up.


I would like to start with motor but I'm not comfortable doing rods myself even though I don't need the car for a.daily


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

Are you comfortable/capable of pulling the engine yourself? If so maybe look into shops and get a quote on the intended build. You can save a lot of cash by bringing them an engine instead of a whole car.

And you will gain experience/become familiar with the car in its stock for with stock correct fitting components which will save you time and frustration in the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

GTmustang said:


> Are you comfortable/capable of pulling the engine yourself? If so maybe look into shops and get a quote on the intended build. You can save a lot of cash by bringing them an engine instead of a whole car.
> 
> And you will gain experience/become familiar with the car in its stock for with stock correct fitting components which will save you time and frustration in the future.


I could get the motor out.I will get some quotes not sure if I could swing the cash right now. Also I need to find a good shop


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Anyone know a good shop near bend Oregon only shop I know of is in Portland 5 hours away. So plan was to drive up drop it off and have the.motor work done but a local shop would be better


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

If You Intend to Go Big Turbo Later On, I Would Wait To Do A FMIC. Most Likely You Will Have To Re-Route Your Piping Any Way So To Do It Now Would Just Be A Waste Of Money. I Also Agree That If You Can Build The Motor first It Would Make The Entire Build Go More Smoothly In The end. You Could Start With Something Like An Upgraded Radiator, Which You Coul Do Yourself And Would Go A Long Way To Perpare Your Car For The Larger Turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Dowski12 said:


> If You Intend to Go Big Turbo Later On, I Would Wait To Do A FMIC. Most Likely You Will Have To Re-Route Your Piping Any Way So To Do It Now Would Just Be A Waste Of Money. I Also Agree That If You Can Build The Motor first It Would Make The Entire Build Go More Smoothly In The end. You Could Start With Something Like An Upgraded Radiator, Which You Coul Do Yourself And Would Go A Long Way To Perpare Your Car For The Larger Turbo.


Ok dually noted

Now I'm kinds of confused stoped by my machanic today and he suggested buying a two liter block having it bored to 2.1 and getting the stroker parts can anyone tell me what needs to be done to turn a 1.8 into a 2.1


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Ok dually noted
> 
> Now I'm kinds of confused stoped by my machanic today and he suggested buying a two liter block having it bored to 2.1 and getting the stroker parts can anyone tell me what needs to be done to turn a 1.8 into a 2.1


The 2.0 stroker uses the FSI crank, and gets bored to 83mm from 81mm. The 2.1 stroker uses the 1.9 ALH TDI crank and may need to be bored over as well. This was found during a google search. I think your mechanic is confused on his approach, perhaps hes thinking bore over a 2.0l N/A engine and slap your turbo components on it. If it was that easy, than everyone would have 2.0's.


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ok dually noted
> 
> Now I'm kinds of confused stoped by my machanic today and he suggested buying a two liter block having it bored to 2.1 and getting the stroker parts can anyone tell me what needs to be done to turn a 1.8 into a 2.1


find a new mechanic.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

taverncustoms said:


> find a new mechanic.


Agreed ..can some one please give me the basic work to been done for 2.1 stroker so I can an idea to gauge if these mechanics know there stuff


----------



## GTmustang (Nov 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Agreed ..can some one please give me the basic work to been done for 2.1 striker so I can an idea to gauge if these mechanics know there stuff


These links should give useful info

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showthread.php?p=3946330

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3823988


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Ok a little update ordered some parts intake boost gauge usrt coolant y pipe and evap delete kit and catch can. Boost gauge intake amp and subs going in the weekend. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

My next step is to source and order a used block have some questions I want to go 2.1 stroker and I believe there is several blocks I can start with some 2.0 and some 1.8.I am buying the instead of using mine.because I decided to instal the stroker kit myself. So what block will make.my life easyest if I'm my engine code.is.awp

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> My next step is to source and order a used block have some questions I want to go 2.1 stroker and I believe there is several blocks I can start with some 2.0 and some 1.8.I am buying the instead of using mine.because I decided to instal the stroker kit myself. So what block will make.my life easyest if I'm my engine code.is.awp
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Try to find a AMU block if possible has more webbing in the casting = stronger. but if you building the hole engine look for a big port head to complement it. Or a CNC head from IE. of course I'm assuming your wanting to go HUGE HP.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

And this question if for cts and vortex members.

I have the 180awp motor alot of.these kits are built for you 225 guys.

So my question is what if I by an after market intake manifold relocate my throttle bottle to the other side.....provided I replacing inter cooler as well is there anything stopping from using a 225 hp version Turbo and fmic kit? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> And this question if for cts and vortex members.
> 
> I have the 180awp motor alot of.these kits are built for you 225 guys.
> 
> ...


for the HP goals you have in mind, your gonna want an aftermarket manifold anyway and you can pick what ever best fits your kit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

taverncustoms said:


> for the HP goals you have in mind, your gonna want an aftermarket manifold anyway and you can pick what ever best fits your kit.


Ya was in the plan
..so will I be able to run 225 Turbo kits if I make the manifold switch and re position the throttle body and for with a 225 fmic kit? 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ya was in the plan
> ..so will I be able to run 225 Turbo kits if I make the manifold switch and re position the throttle body and for with a 225 fmic kit?
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


yep will work fine


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

This looks like fun. Going to keep an eye on this opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> This looks like fun. Going to keep an eye on this opcorn:


Ya it should be i apologize in advance for all the questions I will be asking as this is going to be a huge learning experience for me. I am hoping by this time next year I will be 2.1 and BT. After reading alot of build threads I have realized sometimes it takes years lol

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

this should be a fun project. my TT started life and a 180q also, that was many moons and many motor builds ago. i use all the 225 parts no problem. seems most places dont advertise parts as fitting the 180hp quattro tt's so i quickly got used to ordering stuff for the 225 cars since the few things that are different didnt effect me being able to use the parts. now a days i have a 5spd and 6spd drive-trains so there isnt much left of the 180q days. 

keep at it


----------



## thormx353 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6855297-Holset-HY35-Build

My budget big turbo build. I haven't needed one thing from a 225 TT. You made the right choice not wasting more money on a platform you would mostly be replacing anyway. If you were doing just bolt ons I would agree that a 225 or 225 parts are a good choice. The AWP is a popular engine, updated, and tuners like it as well. The only I wish I had was a 6 speed but I can deal without it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Little update on first little mods to the tt.

Carbon fiber short ram intake ...60 bucks on ebay surprisingly decent quality.

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009001_zps6e624c8a.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009001_zps6e624c8a.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009001_zps6e624c8a.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009009_zpsac7438ff.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009009_zpsac7438ff.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009009_zpsac7438ff.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009010_zpsac95411f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009010_zpsac95411f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009010_zpsac95411f.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009008_zpsfb3df8ae.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009008_zpsfb3df8ae.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009008_zpsfb3df8ae.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009007_zps49d65b89.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009007_zps49d65b89.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009007_zps49d65b89.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009004_zps0a0b91ee.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009004_zps0a0b91ee.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009004_zps0a0b91ee.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009002_zpsd738e687.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009002_zpsd738e687.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009002_zpsd738e687.jpg"/></a>


And installed 

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009017_zps8c751d88.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009017_zps8c751d88.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009017_zps8c751d88.jpg"/></a>


<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009016_zps61e9aeba.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009016_zps61e9aeba.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009016_zps61e9aeba.jpg"/></a>

Got the HU and subs in to

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009018_zpse3d54464.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009018_zpse3d54464.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009018_zpse3d54464.jpg"/></a>

<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009020_zpsb5b5deab.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009020_zpsb5b5deab.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009020_zpsb5b5deab.jpg"/></a>


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Where is the hose off the filter running to?


----------



## max13b2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Whoa Whoa, what the hell is that "HI FLOW TURBO FAN" crap it says on the intake box and from your pic, it looks like one of those marketing gimmick intake fans to promote a swirl charge. Ask yourself how putting a restriction (in this case a "turbo fan") in the intake stream helps in any way to get more air to the engine? Seriously, pull that junk off and toss that into the trash can. Should have bought a 42DD velocity stack intake. It costs a bit more but its the best of the best and you can continue to use it after you go BT and stroker. 

Just my 2 cents.


Well, at least just stick that cone filter right on the end of the maf and toss the rest of it. Since you will prob need a 225 maf housing when you go BT, you will need to buy a new intake anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

max13b2 said:


> Whoa Whoa, what the hell is that "HI FLOW TURBO FAN" crap it says on the intake box and from your pic, it looks like one of those marketing gimmick intake fans to promote a swirl charge. Ask yourself how putting a restriction (in this case a "turbo fan") in the intake stream helps in any way to get more air to the engine? Seriously, pull that junk off and toss that into the trash can. Should have bought a 42DD velocity stack intake. It costs a bit more but its the best of the best and you can continue to use it after you go BT and stroker.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Ya I didn't put that little Turbo fan in lol

As far as the 42 DD goes its nice but you can get a velocity stack and big filter for I don't know a 1/4 of the price prbally less and when is see big filters and."heat shield " just seems asinine to me all the air under.the hood is hot.

Ya the inlets are 3 inch so ya upgraded maf housing will fit and in the works

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

lucpost said:


> Where is the hose off the filter running to?


It runs into the fender well.where the stock airbox drew air from

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

I wanted a mod shock intake but he.no longer makes them with an inlet that feeds from the fender.

It seems the noise of more hot air being sucked in is dominating the.market.

I am going to pick one of his 3 inch maf housing's 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

max13b2 said:


> Whoa Whoa, what the hell is that "HI FLOW TURBO FAN" crap it says on the intake box and from your pic, it looks like one of those marketing gimmick intake fans to promote a swirl charge. Ask yourself how putting a restriction (in this case a "turbo fan") in the intake stream helps in any way to get more air to the engine? Seriously, pull that junk off and toss that into the trash can. Should have bought a 42DD velocity stack intake. It costs a bit more but its the best of the best and you can continue to use it after you go BT and stroker.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Truth

and I might add if you waste time building the stock setup it will take twice as long and cost twice as much to get where you say you want to be. 




[email protected] said:


> Ya I didn't put that little Turbo fan in lol
> 
> As far as the 42 DD goes its nice but you can get a velocity stack and big filter for I don't know a 1/4 of the price prbally less and when is see big filters and."heat shield " just seems asinine to me all the air under.the hood is hot.
> 
> ...


Agreed

here is an easy copy DIY 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5705082-my-copy-od-42dd-short-ram-intake


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted a mod shock intake but he.no longer makes them with an inlet that feeds from the fender.
> 
> It seems the noise of more hot air being sucked in is dominating the.market.
> 
> ...


before you go and buy a bunch of parts, decide on a tune and use its recommendations as a guideline. I know unitronic offers a maf-less tune. but you will need a wide band O2 sensor. like in the 180hp AWP TT
but you can start buying engine parts like: valves, rods, pistons, intake manifold, :thumbup: small things like what air filter are trivial and a waste of time at this point. unless you have changed you mind on what you want to do with the car.:beer:

here is a simple way to look at it 
http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=80_158&products_id=583


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

taverncustoms said:


> before you go and buy a bunch of parts, decide on a tune and use its recommendations as a guideline. I know unitronic offers a maf-less tune. but you will need a wide band O2 sensor. like in the 180hp AWP TT
> but you can start buying engine parts like: valves, rods, pistons, intake manifold, :thumbup: small things like what air filter are trivial and a waste of time at this point. unless you have changed you mind on what you want to do with the car.:beer:
> 
> here is a simple way to look at it
> http://pagparts.com/product_info.php?cPath=80_158&products_id=583


Ya lucky for I have the 180awp with wideband.

Ya I'm ordering stoker kit when I get.my tax return.

Found a shop.in Portland that does strokers and custom tunes by the.way tavern for us Oregon guys.

Double j is the name. Ever heard of them? They seem legit

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I wanted a mod shock intake but he.no longer makes them with an inlet that feeds from the fender.
> 
> It seems the noise of more hot air being sucked in is dominating the.market.
> 
> ...



When looking at intakes in our cars (any turbocharged cars really), there are two things to take into consideration:

1) airflow
2) intake air temperature


*Airflow* measured at the MAF can be easily recorded with our cars. When I tested, the closed airbox, with small or big feed(s) to outside air, created a restriction or pressure drop in the intake track. This pressure drop restricts the airflow to the motor and will impact overall performance (especially from midrange-up). Therefore, a big open and unrestricted filter (preferably with a good velocity stack) will outflow the close-boxed ones that are relying on a long and restrictive outside feed to get air to the filter.

*Temperature* is always important. Lower air temp into the turbo will give slightly lower charge air after it is compressed, but not proportional to the delta seen pre-compressor between "cold" or "warm air". Therefore, say a 10* improvement in turbo inlet temperature, which is substantial, may only come to a 3-4* degree drop in compressor discharge temperature. Also, the intercooler seems to be an equalizer (taking heatsoaking effects out of the equation), and by the time the charge air reaches the plenum (where the IAT sensor is mounted), there is not much to show for all the effort. I have tried all the possible intakes, including a very large filter and box with a huge, short, and straight sealed outside feed, and the temperature drop where it ultimately counted was not worth the trouble IMO. 


From the empirical testing and data gathered, airflow is much more important than turbo inlet temperature, and since you have to compromise one or the other because of the obvious space restrictions, you're better off going after the flow. I hope this helps you and educates others looking to make their intake decisions.:beer:


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ya lucky for I have the 180awp with wideband.
> 
> Ya I'm ordering stoker kit when I get.my tax return.
> 
> ...


I have. but I do all my own work if I can. so I haven't had any experience with them


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

taverncustoms said:


> I have. but I do all my own work if I can. so I haven't had any experience with them


Hmm was going to take them block to have bored and stroker kit installed.

If I the machine work done how hard you think it would be to install the stroker kit. Only part that scares me.

Well that and I doubt my dremel will bore out the cylinders :what:

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Marcus_Aurelius said:


> When looking at intakes in our cars (any turbocharged cars really), there are two things to take into consideration:
> 
> 1) airflow
> 2) intake air temperature
> ...


Ok in the trash it goes lol

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hmm was going to take them block to have bored and stroker kit installed.
> 
> If I the machine work done how hard you think it would be to install the stroker kit. Only part that scares me.
> 
> ...


best to let someone with experience do it. :thumbup:


----------



## Marcus_Aurelius (Mar 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Ok in the trash it goes lol
> 
> Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


I wouldn't necessarily trash it, but know that it could be improved on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

taverncustoms said:


> best to let someone with experience do it. :thumbup:


Double j in Portland can get the 2.1 stroker kit with all the upgrades rifle.drilled tuff skirt uprgaded bearings pins and so on for cheaper than I can as they are an IE dealer.

1800 for parts would be more like 2200 for me.. 1000 for machine work and built he said possibly less depending on the amount of machine work it needs

He really knew what he was talking about new all the tricks 

Sound fair ?

Sounded good to me

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using Tapatalk 2


----------



## taverncustoms (Feb 18, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Double j in Portland can get the 2.1 stroker kit with all the upgrades rifle.drilled tuff skirt uprgaded bearings pins and so on for cheaper than I can as they are an IE dealer.
> 
> 1800 for parts would be more like 2200 for me.. 1000 for machine work and built he said possibly less depending on the amount of machine work it needs
> 
> ...


I might have to give them a call for my engine. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*A few updates more to come soon*

42dd down pipe with test pipe 2 coats of vht will get heat wrapped this weekend
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/035_zps8a71503e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/035_zps8a71503e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 035_zps8a71503e.jpg"/></a>

Sweet IE SAI block off plate, new coolant neck was installed evap/emissions SAI delete is complete minus hooking up the catch can (waiting on my AN lines and fittings to arrive)
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/031_zps36e47c99.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/031_zps36e47c99.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 031_zps36e47c99.jpg"/></a>

Intake manifold drilled and tapped for Direct port water/meth that's in the mail. Ready to go off to be powder coated as well as the valve cover. Both are getting true wrinkle black powder. 
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/041_zpsc744fea7.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/041_zpsc744fea7.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 041_zpsc744fea7.jpg"/></a>
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/043_zps575d35fb.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/043_zps575d35fb.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 043_zps575d35fb.jpg"/></a>

AWIC parts waiting on AN lines and silicone hose as well as custom Ice box
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/036_zpsbfffadd5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/036_zpsbfffadd5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 036_zpsbfffadd5.jpg"/></a>

Useless junk I removed from the engine bay....more to come
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/033_zps404633f3.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/033_zps404633f3.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 033_zps404633f3.jpg"/></a>

Mad Max DV valve man this things sounds sweet
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/042_zps599fe736.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/042_zps599fe736.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 042_zps599fe736.jpg"/></a>

USRT Coolant Y-pipe Best you can buy ...by a long way
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009006_zpsfd8376f9.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009006_zpsfd8376f9.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009006_zpsfd8376f9.jpg"/></a>

Verdict Motorsports Shift bracket bushings 
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009007_zps0baa3a9e.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009007_zps0baa3a9e.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009007_zps0baa3a9e.jpg"/></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*more*

Podi boost gauge with custom mount
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009004_zps87d106ba.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009004_zps87d106ba.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009004_zps87d106ba.jpg"/></a>

BLOX Racing filter and 6inch velocity stack
<a href="http://s1372.photobucket.com/user/541rally/media/November2009003_zps231c377f.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1372.photobucket.com/albums/ag347/541rally/November2009003_zps231c377f.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo November2009003_zps231c377f.jpg"/></a>


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

*Things I need help with*

What relay harness to use with Bosch 044 fuel pump and where to buy it

Best battery relocation kit and advise on how to wire that pig up

What lubricant to run in my AWIC as well as how to wire in the pump and fan

What aftermarket FPR to run

What aftermarket exhaust manifold to run

Any free stuff you think will help me out :laugh:


----------

